# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  President Obama Plays WoW

## Igzz

President Obama started playing World of Warcraft between his campaign stops before he even got elected. The idea came to him after he was called "inexperienced" by Sen. Hillary Clinton. Barack then did a google search to find out that over 10 million Americans play World of Warcraft. He created a Human Mage and begun his jorney in Azeroth.




> "We want to show America that Barack is more common-man than Superman," Tillson said. "And these World of Warcraft votes could make a difference come November. That is, if we can motivate them to get offline long enough to vote."




Discuss, was watching G4 Tech TV Today, saw this  :Big Grin: .

Sources:

G4TechTV
Satire: Obama starts playing World of Warcraft to 'gain experience' - Youth Vote '08

----------


## Demonkunga

That's awesome!

----------


## Hasselhoff

Typo, President-ELECT. Not quite the president, but soon!!!

On a side note, what server? I wanna corpse camp him (or level w/ him.)

----------


## Igzz

> Typo, President-ELECT. Not quite the president, but soon!!!
> 
> On a side note, what server? I wanna corpse camp him (or level w/ him.)


Not sure if I understood you correctly, but he did get elected a while ago  :Smile: .

----------


## fitzfool

> Not sure if I understood you correctly, but he did get elected a while ago .


President-Elect is someone who has been elected president but has not yet taken office.
He wont be President until he is sworn-in in Febuary.

----------


## Igzz

Alright, I live in Canada, they got Prime Ministers here soo...  :Smile:

----------


## Obama

I had a human warrior named obama. does that count?

----------


## gameclub

Who said the quote?

----------


## gameclub

> Who said the quote?


And how reliable is the source?

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

IS this True... Does he reallllly play World of Warcraft

----------


## gameclub

I dunno, but I doubt it.

----------


## tsincaat

Oh come on,

"We want to show America that Barack is more common-man than Superman," Tillson said. "And these World of Warcraft votes could make a difference come November. That is, if we can motivate them to get offline long enough to vote."

is obviously fake.

----------


## JudyJade

Too Cool! Obama played it!

----------


## Karyuudo

LMAO FAIL Obvious it's fake

----------


## Elura

The World of Warcraft Armory

----------


## Bareno

> The World of Warcraft Armory


Hah! an level 12 mage... real original name, you would think it would be something that wouldn't stand out...

----------


## kentril

hope its a pvp server. Gank his ass on mah 76 warlock

----------


## piree

"Get me a senator spot or I will corpsecamp u Obama!"

----------


## Igzz

Nope, this is true guys. I saw this G4 Tech TV yesterday, on XPlay  :Smile: . I don't know if the quote is true, but he does play a Human Mage.

----------


## George W Bush

god and if he really did epic fail for him....hes talking about running a country and hes playing a mmo

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Haha i love it, if he does play it i say we go corpse camp him XD

----------


## RyeRye

The World of Warcraft Armory
Theres a bunch of Obamas but IDK, who knows he might have played it.

----------


## Brandaho

Wait a second so he isn't that Death Knight in Org? Because the DK named Obama keeps talking about change on how the Lich King will destroy us all.

----------


## Jon Lajoie

Lmao i need moar info pl0xxxxx!!!!!wat server?!?!

----------


## DeMoN

i demand sources. just sayin i saw it somewhere isnt good enough, this is the internet SOURCE you are a news team member.

----------


## Igzz

Alright, I used G4 Tech TV and this one website for source.

Satire: Obama starts playing World of Warcraft to 'gain experience' - Youth Vote '08

----------


## JD

woot woot

----------


## abaraikenshi

Kinda reminds me of Kil'Jaeden :P Nice picture whomever photoshopped it

----------


## Ket

Igzz, keyword there is "Satire" on one of your sources. Still, funny nonetheless.

----------


## Vannakix

ROfl! Let's scam his ass!

----------


## Silverstein

Rofl. Learn what a Satire is.  :Wink:

----------


## addy79

lol big fail......and to honestly believe hes got the time to play wow

----------


## Igzz

> Rofl. Learn what a Satire is.


I know what satire means. But he now does actually play WoW... G4 confirmed that President Obama plays World of Warcraft, but rarely. But it's still a fun article  :Smile: .

----------


## Scrubs

Haha that funny.

----------


## Hellgawd

*Too short of an article, almost seems like this should be a thread instead, cause you just want people to discuss. At least make it a tad longer!*

----------


## Igzz

Yes I know that it is way too short, but I didn't have much time to watch G4, since it was on at lunch :S. I would have definitively made it a lot longer, but I did not have a lot of information.

----------


## asad1212

WOw this was quite a surprise.
Maybe his FCC talked him into it and got free RAF levels.
ANd lol at the photoshop.
Hilairous!

----------


## Starforsaken

One...key reason this is prolly b.s? 

10 million Americans play World of Warcraft. 

No 10 Million Players WORLD-wide play WoW  :Wink: .

Maybe even half of that is americans alone.

----------


## AngshumanSSJV

Obama Plays WoW? How Funny! I Wonder How He Gets All That Time To Level His Char?

----------


## Grasi

He's botting

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Hah! an level 12 mage... real original name, you would think it would be something that wouldn't stand out...


Because instead of the name 'Obama', we'd much rather have some totally stupid name.

Would you prefer 'Obamaguy', 'Obaminator', or 'GangstaG'.


.....I think he should stick to Obama.

----------


## BloodyHook12

That's pretty epic. I'd probably still play even as president.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> That's pretty epic. I'd probably still play even as president.


Two guards check up on you after you yelling "#@$^ YOU YOU CHEAP #@^ MAGE".

----------


## dfk

The McCain camp did not release an official response. However, someone close to McCain - who asked to remain anonymous - worries this will limit McCain's influence with the vital gamer vote.

"He's said it himself before. He doesn't text and he doesn't really Google," the source stated. "What the public doesn't know is, his favorite game is PONG. Not because he likes it all that much, but because he still thinks it's the latest video game on the market."


lol that made me laugh hard from Satire: Obama starts playing World of Warcraft to 'gain experience' - Youth Vote '08

----------


## fleischi93

I don't think that Obama plays WoW, but it's great if it's true!

----------


## Wiseguy42

"By Scott Spjut, Youth Vote '08 satire correspondent"

Satire much?

----------


## Igzz

Like I stated before, this was confirmed  :Smile: .

----------


## Oppochaos

You just wait there will be an impeachment trail in the near future, "Obama you stand accused of "ninja looting" [Dull War Axe] while in a party playing World of Warcraft, how do you plead... lol

----------


## 0xrandomx0

are you for real

----------


## aznboy

I saw this picture and made me lol

----------


## Jadd

Listen to this interview...

Sounds like it's Barack Obama's FCC transition guy that plays WoW... Is that right?

----------


## Megadeadlord

"The campaign spokeswoman also announced Obama has started unprecedented peace negotiations with the Horde, an alliance of Orcs, Blood Elves and Trolls often called "evil" by casual gamers. While the negotiations have been completely unsuccessful so far, as the Horde has responded by killing his character several times, Obama has yet to give up hope each time he automatically comes back to life."

automatically? OMG OBAMA HAX!!!!

----------


## Cush

Jetlag is right. 

The professor and his wife that are being assigned to the section that covers issues like net neutrality are hardcore WoW players. Thats good news for you Americans :P You dont have some old people that havent used a computer in their lives trying to make up policies regarding the internet, theres actually someone with some experience on it.

----------


## blackfang500

THat interview. He said WoW had an economy with "copper and silver and platinum and gold." ... Platinum?

----------


## F1refox

lol ... Love It

----------


## Zerfallen

Purely amazing.

----------


## ako1123

lol.. i hope its true

----------


## smittysmith00

what he played wow to learn campain stratagies:wave:

----------


## Flunkyhead

When the President of America himself starts playing a computer game, blizzard should get a reward for it or something....

----------


## jmp003

Watch Blizzard ban him because of their massive tax increase.

Seriously...

----------


## hcb

lol, i quit wow.. jk

----------


## gameclub

> The World of Warcraft Armory


that could be anyone.

----------


## [pwn]age

thats awesome

----------


## Blackboy0

Haha, that is awesome. I'm gonna find him, and I'm gonna corpse camp him or get onto his Friends List or something :P

Man... I could just image how many Whispers he gets :O

----------

